# Upscaled and Resounded Version of Arrival of a Train at La Ciotat (The Lumière Brothers,1896)



## olive (Feb 7, 2020)

It's weird watching real people from the 19th century. LOL E: It already says resounded.

Upscaled and Resounded (40K 60 fps)






Original


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 7, 2020)

It's almost freaky how realistic the people's movement is in the first clip.


----------



## Finch (Feb 7, 2020)

I love old films , especially street scenes and every day life . It is  as near to time travel you can get . I hope more films will be restored like this one .  The development of colourisation has also made a some old films a lot less distant.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Feb 7, 2020)

I have never understood the need for colorization.
For me that distance occurs when I see pictures in color that I have always watched in B/W. It's only this unnecessary coloring that's fake, but to me it taints the whole picture as false.
But upscaling as the example above has been is a good thing. The resounding is unnecessary and clearly fake.


----------



## olive (Feb 7, 2020)

Finch said:


> It is  as near to time travel you can get .



This. Exactly what I feel looking at it. It is freaky.

As it is real, it is also the only piece I know that everyone from toddler to adult has some sort of a hat without any exception. Period movies and shows usually feel unauthentic to me because there are always people going around at important stations and status -let alone the people in the street- without some sort of a hat, head covering whereas it's been known for a long time this was never the case. It's been very important through history before modern times, you didn't go around with your head 'naked', men or women, children.

It's resounded of course and titled like that but I was so lost in it, I felt like hearing them or felt like that because wanted to hear them so much. I know it can't have sound very well but I asked questions like Is it real? Added, right? Weird.


----------



## Finch (Feb 7, 2020)

Elckerlyc said:


> I have never understood the need for colorization.
> For me that distance occurs when I see pictures in color that I have always watched in B/W. It's only this unnecessary coloring that's fake, but to me it taints the whole picture as false.
> But upscaling as the example above has been is a good thing. The resounding is unnecessary and clearly fake.


I can't comment on your dislike of colourisation , but I believe you have misunderstood what film is . Until the nineteen thirties all film was shot on B/W  film stock and the  colour was added with filters . Later the colour layers were added to the film , but the original image was still on B/W film stock. All early  films were filmed without the sound ,  the sound was added later and the technique is still used today.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 7, 2020)

Finch said:


> I love old films , especially street scenes and every day life . It is  as near to time travel you can get . I hope more films will be restored like this one .  The development of colourisation has also made a some old films a lot less distant.


I'd love to see the Mitchell and Kenyon films done like this.


----------



## -K2- (Feb 7, 2020)

I'm not sure what upscaling or resounding is, though can guess from the examples. I agree 100% that colorization is the worst. Personally, B&W have an intensity via their play with light/dark/shadows to set mood and tell so much more than the base scene could ever convey. Color has never come close to matching the intensity of B&W, in the past or even now.

That upscaling, however, it's very well done.  That said, did anyone else get the sense that the upscaled film was a remake... as in reshot. We know it's not, but that's the sense I got from it. When I see a film of x-era, I expect and accept the typical result. Over the years as film speeds improved, you progressively expect the quality changes in this way or that.  Sometimes it degrades like in the '70s and '80s. Regardless, it's impressive to see.

Just for the record, I looked these terms up. Here's a couple pages I found:
Upsampling: Introducing: Gigapixel AI
Upscaling: How AI helped upscale an antique 1896 film to 4K


K2


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 7, 2020)

Colorisation probably needs its own thread. I'm kind of half and half on the subject. Sometimes it works. Sometimes it doesn't.

One of the biggest supporters of colorisation was Ray Harryhausen and it's worth taking his view into account - which was this: he met and knew a lot of fimmakers in his time who worked in black and white, not for artistic reasons or as a choice but because it was the only option open to them. These filmmakers, he argued, would have worked in color if they'd had the opportunity. Harryhausen often lent his support to projects that colorised selected old movies based on this view.


----------



## Finch (Feb 7, 2020)

Effectually all films  are colourised, what we are  talking about is adding something that was unavailable to the original maker . Not all   films are improved by colourisation .Metropolis , with  the Queen sound track , was a disaster and Nosferatu and Eraser Head  would not look better in colour . However, Peter Jackson's They Shall Not Grow Old ?


----------



## Azoraa (Feb 7, 2020)

Really freaky - and awesome! 
We are so used to historical film having low quality that we somehow expect reality to have looked like that, too.
I guess that's why @-K2- got the feeling is staged - I had the same first thought!!


----------



## Vince W (Feb 8, 2020)

Witchcraft!

Seriously, though, that is amazing.


----------



## Pyan (Feb 8, 2020)

This is brilliant! You get so used to the jerky, slightly-too-fast look of film from that era, and to see it as it was intended is incredible.


----------

